# bluetooth - Can't create socket

## wizzo

Hi,

I've used bluetooh in the past, but recently I did a clean install in my machine. And now I can't get bluetooth to work on regular users. With the root user everything works fine, so it should be a simple permission, but so far I couldn't find what to change.

This is what I get if execute it from a regular user. If I execute it from root, it works fine.

```
$ l2ping 00:0F:DE:66:69:98

Can't create socket: Operation not permitted
```

Probably a udev thing, no ?

Thanks in advance

----------

## pjv

I don't suppose you ever found a solution to this?

----------

## dmvianna

Same problem here... Any solutions?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pjv

Still wondering myself.

----------

